
Automobiles Seeded the Coronavirus Epidemic in New York City - yoloswagins
https://marketurbanism.com/2020/04/19/automobiles-seeded-the-massive-coronavirus-epidemic-in-new-york-city
======
orangecat
These attempts to claim that crowded subways have nothing to do with the
spread in NYC are bizarre. If there's no problem spending upwards of an hour
with many other people in a small enclosed space, then the entire concept of
social distancing is useless.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _If there 's no problem spending upwards of an hour with many other people
> in a small enclosed space, then the entire concept of social distancing is
> useless_

This is an extreme conclusion. Subway equipment is sanitised more frequently
than private cars’ interiors, for instance.

~~~
Fjolsvith
What parent is saying is that every passengers' exhaled breath needs sanitized
in the small enclosed space before it gets inhaled by a fellow passenger.

